# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik wil mij even voorstellen

## afra1213

Mijn naam is Jan en ben 42 jaar oud en woon in Utrecht, ik heb inmiddels veel geleerd van iemand die voor mij al veel problemen opgelost heeft. Deze persoon werkt niet met chemisch gemaakte stoffen maar met natuurlijke kruiden.

De artikelen die ik schrijf berusten alle op ervaringen die ik met mijn eigen ogen heb waargenomen.

Mijn artikelen zijn afwijkend van hetgeen de gezondheidzorg je over het algemeen voorkomen, maar berusten wel op feiten. Meer vertellen is niet relevant. Op dit forum wil ik mijn opgedane kennis delen en mensen en bewust maken dat er nog meer oplossingen zijn dan hetgeen de huidige geneeswijze je doet voorkomen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Afra...ik heet je welkom op mediCity..... :Big Grin:  
je schrijft over je ervaringen delen....heb je behalve met je ogen kijken ook het produkt zelf geslikt? 
het is fijn dat er artsen zijn die ons medicamenten kunnen voorschrijven maar ik sta soms wel open voor een andere wijze van genezen....maar zelfs homeopatisch is niet onschuldig, of anders....
succes met je artikelen...ik zal het proberen te volgen....altijd interessant om dingen die we niet weten te leren!!!
Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## afra1213

Beste Elisabeth9,

Uiteraard ik slik ook zelf, wanneer nodig, al meer dan 6 jaar kruiden.

Als ik iemand een advies geef doe ik dit omdat ik weet waar ik over praat.
Anders geef ik geen advies. Ik kan niets vertellen over homeopathie maar heb alleen
ervaringen opgedaan met geneeskrachtige kruiden.

----------


## Hella

Hallo Afra (Jan),

ik had al kennis met gemaakt op het forum over Avamys. Ik ben ook meer van de homeopathie, maar soms moet je wel eens aan de reguliere meds.

In ieder geval welkom :-)

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## afra1213

Beste Hella,

Helemaal mee eens de reguliere artsen zouden iets meer open moeten staan voor alternatieven. Samenwerken is in deze tijd de oplossing.
Mensen kunnen immers nog veel van elkaar leren.
Er zijn immers ook veel goede dingen die de reguliere geneeskunde doet.
Groetjes 

Jan (Afra1213)

----------


## EvaV

Hallo, ik ben Eva Visser en heb me voor deze site aangemeld om ervaringen van anderen te lezen, zodat ik daar misschien iets mee kan. ik ga nu snel even rondsnuffelen in het forum!!!

----------


## jolanda27

> Hallo, ik ben Eva Visser en heb me voor deze site aangemeld om ervaringen van anderen te lezen, zodat ik daar misschien iets mee kan. ik ga nu snel even rondsnuffelen in het forum!!!


Hallo EvaV,
Welkom op deze site. Er zal vast wel iets bij zijn wat je interesse heeft.

----------


## EvaV

Daar ga ik wel vanuit! Bedankt voor je reactie!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo EvaV,

Waar je iets mee "kan" schrijf je op 3 januari 2012....waar moet ik dan aan denken, in welke richting? wil je iets gebruiken voor een script of een studie of anders????  :Big Grin:  daar ben ik benieuwd naar....

Groetjes van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Kimberley52

Hoi Elisabeth,

ik bedoel niet een script of een studie, maar meer op het medische vlak. Ik heb zo nu en dan vervelende klachten (ik treed nog liever niet in detail) en ik hoop hier mensen te vinden met dezelfde klachten, zodat ervaringen en oplossingen gedeeld kunnen worden. Ieder heeft z'n eigen maniertjes en medicijnen. Hoop dat ik het je ene beetje duidelijk heb kunnen maken!

groetjes Eva

----------


## Elisabeth9

EvaV en Kimberley 52  :Wink: 

Jaaaaa ik begrijp je maar het klinkt wat omslachtig....
het lijkt mij makkelijker als iemand zegt; Ik heb dit of dat, Migraine, Buikpijn, of beroerder zodat men specifieker iets kan vertellen van zijn of haar ervaringen, of een moderator die iets voor "jou" kan betekenen......maar misschien vindt je dat niet prettig zo openlijk, dus ik wens jou "sterkte" en ik hoop dat je binnenkort wat kunt ontdekken....dagggggggggggg, een prettige dag ondanks de harde wind buiten.... :Big Grin: 

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------

